# S T Mercia - sunk 14th January 1942



## Tucker Buck (Dec 16, 2014)

The above tug boat was sunk on the 14th January 1942 after hitting a mine. Pincher Parsons her engineer came from my village and we are producing a booklet to commemorate all those who died during WW2 having just produced one for those who died in WW1.

Wikipaedia shipwrecks says she was lost in the English Channel but an account of a young employee of the Fairplay Towing Co says she was lost in the Bristol Channel whilst heading for Cardiff from Bristol. A thread on here listing Avonmouth and Bristol Tugs lists her under the Commonwealth Towing Co.

Oddly, I cannot find an article covering her loss in the Western Daily Press at that time nor is she listed on the Naval History website.

Would be very grateful if anyone could point me towards any other source of information regarding her loss.

Andrew


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Andrew and welcome,

MERCIA was lost to a mine in position 51.31N 02.47W which is the correct position of the loss - see the attached. 

British Vessels Lost at Sea 1939-45.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Tucker Buck (Dec 16, 2014)

*Thank You*

Thanks Hugh,

I had the grid reference from the Wikipaedia website but had not tried plotting it. I come from a long line of Channel Pilots on my maternal side but belong to a new family generation of computerised ledger keepers.

I would like to ascertain the other crew members if anyone can help. 

One of my former neighbours and classmates was also lost when his tug sunk off Avonmouth in the 1960s. Cannot remember seeing the loss mentioned in the original thread I came across entitled "Avonmouth and Bristol Tugs".

Andrew


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Tucker,

The tug was lost with all hands.

Edgar James Knight, Master, age 43, Bristol.
Frederick William Butcher, Mate, age 29, Lowestoft.
Albert Henry Parsons, Engineer, age 25, Pill, Bristol. 
Lionel Walter Payne, Fireman, age 36, Bristol.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Tucker Buck (Dec 16, 2014)

*Thanks again*

Very grateful,

Andrew


----------

